# Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

part 1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the best yet! Thanks!


----------



## Waynos (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you know that Douglas intended to make a civilian passenger model of this beast? They were going to call it the DC-8, not to be confused with the real jet powered DC-8 with which it had zero commonality.


----------



## zoomar (Mar 15, 2010)

One of my most favorite experimental bombers of WW2. Too bad it came along too late as its performance put all other medium bombers to shame. I've always wondered if, like a lot of pushers and planes with twin-engines driving a single set of props, it would have suffered overheating problems.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 16, 2010)

An amazing piece of modern aviation technology. Thanks


----------



## Waynos (Mar 17, 2010)

There was a post war Jet powered model of this as well which lost out to the Canberra for a USAF order as I recall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

Mmmm....interesting looking...that's for sure!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

Interesting plane.

The name Mixmaster makes me think of a blender though. 


Wheels


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)

Search: Douglas XB-43 | Flickr


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)

Search: Douglas XB-43 | Flickr


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)

Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster and XB-43 Jetmaster


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)

Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster and XB-43 Jetmaster


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 18, 2019)

I posted this before but here it is again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)

Cockpit https://digital.library.unt.edu/search/?q=xb-51&t=fulltext&sort=

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Super Rare Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster Photo 8X10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------

